# Lynch fool proof calls



## chewy32 (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's all got one or could tell me about it. My dad gave me my grand pa's ol lynch fool proof 1965 model 101 box call and I just wanted to really know what I have. I also have the 8 track calling tips disk.


----------



## FMBear (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had mine for 21 seasons now and I won't go on a hunt without it.  All of my best gobblers have been taken with it!!  The set up and angle of the lid truly make it one of the best sounding calls to have.


----------



## jleepeters (Feb 25, 2011)

They are great calls.  Depending on where it was made determines what its actually worth money wise.  If its made in birmingham its the oldest and most valuable liberty ms. would be the next in line followed by the ones made in ga.  You can still find one every now and then on the back shelves of an older sporting goods store that's made in Ga.  I personally have o.e made in ms and one in ga. The older ones def sound better to me.  A great call imo


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 25, 2011)

I got one in 1994, bought it in Walmart in Florida.  Still have it and it goes with me on every hunt.  It has brought in many birds for me.  I typically carry it, two slate calls, and mouth calls.  I dont have any other calls than that.  

Marshall


----------



## boparks (Feb 25, 2011)

It was the first call I bought in 1993 and I killed alot of turkeys with it. 

I now have it in a case and a second one on the table along with another Lynch box I bought in the mid 90 s.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2011)

chewy32 said:


> Who's all got one or could tell me about it. My dad gave me my grand pa's ol lynch fool proof 1965 model 101 box call and I just wanted to really know what I have. I also have the 8 track calling tips disk.




The 101, the "Fool Proof"  is the newer design originally made in 1965, they all have that date, the 102 is the "World Champion" designed in 1958.

I have three model 102's, One from B'ham Alabama, Liberty Miss, and Thomasville Ga; they all say 1958 but were made at different times, the location of the address on the side is what dates the box as already mentioned.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 25, 2011)

For a mass produced call every one will have just a slightly different tonal sound but for the price it is the next best thing to a custom. I have several customs but the Lynch is my go to box.

They are one of the easiest boxes to learn how to run and when it says "Fool Proof" it is true....unless you are a complete idiot a newbie can get some decent turkey sounds out of it with 15 minutes of practice. Heck my 11 year old daughter could run it when she was 4 just by watching me.


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 25, 2011)

What about the Lynch 150 box..whats the story on them?


----------



## gonole (Feb 26, 2011)

I am new to turkey hunting and was looking at the Lynch calls as well.  Would you recommend the foolproof or the world champion?  Is the foolproof that much easier?
Thanks


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 26, 2011)

gonole said:


> I am new to turkey hunting and was looking at the Lynch calls as well.  Would you recommend the foolproof or the world champion?  Is the foolproof that much easier?
> Thanks



Go with the Foolproof, I have both but like the sound of the Foolproof better. I think both are easy to learn the basics on.

Never have used the Longbeard/150 model.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 26, 2011)

My grand-daddy gave me his old lynch made in Alabama...I still use it, probably shouldn't but feel like he's with me when I have it....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought mine around 1980. It is ALWAYS in the vest and the more expensive newer boxes are in the closet.


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 150 and it sounds great......


----------



## Carp (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a proven killer.


----------



## billy673 (Feb 27, 2011)

bass pro sells the world champ , i pick it up everytime i go in but haven't taken it to the register yet , looks like a nice call for $30


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought an old Alabama "World Champion" back in 70', and used it for a couple of years until I slipped on a rock, fell on it and cracked it. I then bought a fool proof, and have used it ever since. I like the fool proof better than I ever liked the 102 model.


----------



## gonole (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  I ordered a new foolproof.  I know people really like the calls made in Alabama, I just hope the ones being made today live up to the reputation of the originals.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys I was just lookin through my gun cabinet and remembered this post. My lynch call was made in liberty miss guessin its pretty old. But has much more memories and valued history for it was my grandpas who passed long before I was old enough to use it with him.


----------



## BBond (Mar 9, 2011)

Biggest bird I ever killed was in 2005 using a foolproof.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 9, 2011)

I have one that I bought back in the mid-80's. I like the deluxe model, little bit nicer wood and has a nicer finish on it. They are so easy to run. My wife called up one last year using it. I don't know if you can find the deluxe in stores but you can order online.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are two of my old Lynch's ...

Fool Proof circa 1979 and a World Champion from 1981...

Both bought at Oshman's Northlake Mall IIRC. 

We used to carve a notch in the base of our calls....before we knew better.


----------



## gonole (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got a foolproof call.  I got it used but it is like new.  On the side it says "Lynch's Fool Proof Turkey Call Model No. 101S 2009".
  That is the first I have heard of one being marked 2009.  Anyone else seen that?  I am a newbie, but it seems to sound pretty good.

I was hoping to find some instructiuons on running the call.  I emailed Lynch Tradidtions and called them, but got no response.  I have searched the web also without luck.  Anyone have a set they could attach or email me?
Thanks


----------

